# Need help 2 choose a scorpion



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

wntd 2 buy my 1st scorpion. nt sure wich scorpionz dere r i only ave heard off da emp n a death stalker n i aint gettin da death stalker i aint suicidal lol.
if any1 cn pop up sum pix n give me sum advice much appreciated

already gt a chameleon. gecko n corn snake.

bless


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't help you decide but just FYI, a Death Stalker wouldn't kill a healthy adult.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

emperors for a first scorp i would say, awsome guys


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

safe 4 dat.

wtz dere temperment lyk 4 handlin

bless


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

they get annoyed, and handling isn't beneficial for them but they are *relatively* the best to handle. they will attempt to sting you if you annoy them too much, and will pinch you while you have hold of the sting (i take it you know how to hold em?).
they also move *relatively *slowly, but not exactly snail pace

elsa


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i like the desert hairy's they are a nice scorp and i think they look better than emps.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

depends what your looking for really... if you want a big "evil" tank like thing... emperors
if you want a 'prettier' scorp.. a lighter coloured fluffy thing


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

dnt knw tbh. ave u gt any picz of sum only ever seen n emp, death, n tink itz called whipd tail or snk lyk dat lol :s


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i would recommend an emp cos you cant go wrong with those, or like i got..an indian forest. mine is lovely and funny to watch.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you try and spell the words so we can understand what you are saying mate? Its pretty hard to decipher.

Emperors are good beginner species.


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

stuart89 said:


> Can you try and spell the words so we can understand what you are saying mate? Its pretty hard to decipher.
> 
> Emperors are good beginner species.


:lol2:got to agree mate it is hard to know what your actually saying to be honest :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i have chile chocolate and armoured scorpions form chile strangley enough :lol2:
i also have 6 emporers, i have kept red claws, desert hairys and sand dunes also.it would all depend what you are looking for to be honest


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

my chile chocolate









my sand dune










my red claw (cave scorpion)









my desert hairy










my armoured scorpion not a very good pic sorry









1 of my emps


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Take it from me emperors are boring as hell. Get a Desert hairy. Far more pretty and actually sting the food.



Dexter612 said:


> Can't help you decide but just FYI, a Death Stalker wouldn't kill a healthy adult.


Er yes they can!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Dexter612 said:


> a Death Stalker wouldn't kill a healthy adult.


Excuse me?
:naughty:


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

stuart89 said:


> Can you try and spell the words so we can understand what you are saying mate? Its pretty hard to decipher.
> 
> Emperors are good beginner species.


u must not understand chav lol.


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

According to the information I've read about the death stalker, it's not likely. Just elderly, young, people with weak immune systems or allergic reactions. If you want to correct me, go correct the countless articles out there that state the same.

And chav speak isn't really hard to decipher, it's just an eyesore. I quote, "for my own part, I realized humanity was doomed when kids started abbreviating three letter words."


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally prefer flatrocks to emps, but thats just me. I find mine more active and eats alot more than my emp does, so I'd recommend the flatrock.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Er yes they can!





madzombieguy said:


> Excuse me?
> :naughty:


A healthy adult human would most likely survive a sting from L.Quinquestriatus, they would probably need medical attention but the sting would usually not be life threatening.

The elderly, children or people with existing medical conditions could become fatalaties.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

Death stalkers can and do kill people, the last one I heard of was a guy in Scandanavia last year.
You will need a DWA for one anyway.

John


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

JohnG said:


> Death stalkers can and do kill people, the last one I heard of was a guy in Scandanavia last year.
> You will need a DWA for one anyway.
> 
> John


Who is denying that?

I have kept and bred this species and have read plenty of articles and spoken to experts on the species, they are potentially lethal yes, but a healthy adult human should survive an envenomation without becoming a statistic.

Do you have the age and health of the fatality in question?

Yes you do need either a DWAL or PSL to keep the species.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

dont buy a scorp, i know you really want a royal? they are much more fun!!!! hehe


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dexter612 said:


> And chav speak isn't really hard to decipher, it's just an eyesore.


Thats pretty much it right there, Im reluctant to help people who cant type properly, I dont know why, but it gives a poor impression of the person on the other end.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

ite ite im gonna talk properly because lil stuart boi cant understand and just a quick thing stu if you dont wana help then dont post up simple as mate k. but thank you to everyone else that has posted for me will be doing alot more research before i make a decission. An again cheerz guyz.


'NEVA JUDGE A BOOK BY ITZ COVER' (STUART)


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

lol. i do lyk ur impressin of typin proply. itz nt actualy proply u reliz?

ok, joke aside... have you decided what scorp to get?

elsa


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

well i did try lol

um..... im not 100% plus dont really think my mum would let me bring it in the house but hopefully wen i move out 'fingerz crossed' should hopefully go for and emp first time round. 

going to a reptile show next weekend so am gonna have a look round dere to see if anyting takez my likin

thankz for your help elsa appreciate it alot

bless


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

thats what beds are for... to hide things from your mum 

how old are you btw? how long til you can move out?


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

i know i know adz wouldnt mind getting a royal we will see on sunday. dont think i would be able to get the emp because i think steff would never come in my room again so no boom boom action lol haha

now come on adam u ready ffor me to kick your butt on fifa AGAIN what was it last tym like 10-0 to me  lol haha

bless


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

you really dont know my mum she knowz wen im hidin something lol haha

im 21 in july  lol cn move out just got no money to move out with lol skint as anything lol

bless


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> wntd 2 buy my 1st scorpion. nt sure wich scorpionz dere r i only ave heard off da emp n a death stalker n i aint gettin da death stalker i aint suicidal lol.
> if any1 cn pop up sum pix n give me sum advice much appreciated
> 
> already gt a chameleon. gecko n corn snake.
> ...


learn to type for a start, might be able to understand it then...


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry just have to ask why you keep writing bless?

and have a read of this Reptile Forums UK - Stavros88


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

suck out man. if you havent got something nice to say den dont come on here you get me BLUD


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Dreamz21 said:


> suck out man. if you havent got something nice to say den dont come on here you get me BLUD


Ar ya de RASCLART!

Do everyone a favour, blood, and either speak properly so people can help you and give advice, or knob off.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> suck out man. if you havent got something nice to say den dont come on here you get me BLUD


oh great, another idiot alert....school holidays again.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you dont like it go away then stop writting on here ok thank you no go on with your little livez


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> if you dont like it go away then stop writting on here ok thank you no go on with your little livez


mmmm....no i like it here


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

cooljules said:


> no, shouldnt be no txt speak either, they do it cos they think it makes them cool kwl...when its not


it makz u lk dam kwl ya no. i iz da shiz cuz i speak lyk diz


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elsa said:


> it makz u lk dam kwl ya no. i iz da shiz cuz i speak lyk diz


didnt understand most of that...


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

whoa whoa whoa hold up ive said sorry for the text speak and now these people are still havin ago at me n taking the mick and if there gonna be pathetic and keep on then i will i aint gonna be harrassed by people who have nothing better to do with there livez. i came on here to get help not to have people taking the mick. i wouldnt off had to do a personal attack if they havent started on me.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Dreamz21 said:


> whoa whoa whoa hold up ive said sorry for the text speak and now these people are still havin ago at me n taking the mick and if there gonna be pathetic and keep on then i will i aint gonna be harrassed by people who have nothing better to do with there livez. i came on here to get help not to have people taking the mick. i wouldnt off had to do a personal attack if they havent started on me.


ok... just be ready to get banned


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

cooljules said:


> didnt understand most of that...


rubbish 

it makes you look damn cool you know. i am the shiz because i speak like this


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elsa said:


> rubbish
> 
> it makes you look damn cool you know. i am the shiz because i speak like this


ah ok....word up:2thumb:


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so just because you took the mick out of the way he typed means that he shouldnt be offended, but you and cool jules did when he had a go at you.

well at the end of the day this is a forum to help people and obvioulsly this thread hasent done that so i think we all should leave it there.

mods - please can you close this thread


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

boromale2008 said:


> its just the way some people speak,you cant help where your brought up and if you have written that way for a while then some people find it hard to just change, people did come on and start to have a go at him for the way he writes and some people where polite about it apart from elsa,if you couldnt understand it then why not ask the person again what they meant??


no this is a forum, its not sending each other sms etc...it doesnt take anything more than courtesy to write normally...

my 1st post said i didnt understand a word of it, and i couldnt be bothered to work it out...

i wasnt the only one who didnt like it, but i dont care..

i speak on a few differant forums from other countries, so i write in those...even if its bad, but still dont do german version of sms chat etc.

and as im nearly 40, my girlfriend is 20, she has the same respect for me...and anyone else she knows wouldnt appricate it.

he was the one swearing, no one else...tring to act big telling me go somewhere else...

i could have given him lots of advice if he had asked for it the right way from the start...innit


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

boromale2008 said:


> its just the way some people speak,you cant help where your brought up and if you have written that way for a while then some people find it hard to just change, people did come on and start to have a go at him for the way he writes and some people where not polite about it apart from elsa,if you couldnt understand it then why not ask the person again what they meant??
> 
> EDIT: missed a word out and made elsa sound bad lol.


i agree with you mate, cooljules didnt come onto this thread to help he just started to take the mick out of the OP, but elsa was given good advice at the start of the thread


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> i agree with you mate, cooljules didnt come onto this thread to help he just started to take the mick out of the OP, but elsa was given good advice at the start of the thread


no i could have given lots of advice as i keep arachnids, hence i saw in the title...i just didnt want to spend ages trying to translate a load of crap, hence i told him to write it so everyone could understand...


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

cooljules said:


> no this is a forum, its not sending each other sms etc...it doesnt take anything more than courtesy to write normally...
> 
> my 1st post said i didnt understand a word of it, and i couldnt be bothered to work it out...
> 
> ...


again if you are 40 yrs of age then set an example and walk away from the thread and leave it be because at the moment you are biting back acting like a 20 yr old


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no this is a forum, its not sending each other sms etc...it doesnt take anything more than courtesy to write normally...
> 
> my 1st post said i didnt understand a word of it, *and i couldnt be bothered to work it out...*
> 
> ...


well why not leave the thread after making that statement in the first place, i would react if someone said that to me. its just you knew how to word it better to offend him but its still an offence at the end of the day isnt it..... blood.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> again if you are 40 yrs of age then set an example and walk away from the thread and leave it be because at the moment you are biting back acting like a 20 yr old


why should i walk away? i wanted to know what he said, in a way people could understand...

i aint just going to sit there and let someone reply like he did to me...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

boromale2008 said:


> well why not leave the thread after making that statement in the first place, i would react if someone said that to me. its just you knew how to word it better to offend him but its still an offence at the end of the day isnt it..... blood.


my first post was to tell him to make it so people could understand, and he took offence to that....


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok you said above that you asked him to write it properly so that people could understand but i have looked at the thread and it doesnt say, could you re-type it so people could understand?

basically he wanted to know what scorps would people recommend for a beginner?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> ok you said above that you asked him to write it properly so that people could understand but i have looked at the thread and it doesnt say, could you re-type it so people could understand?
> 
> basically he wanted to know what scorps would people recommend for a beginner?


had he put it like that, i could have given him some examples..simpe. i have and do keep a few.

ah...i did notice someone with lots of images...yet a emperor kept on sand...forgot that. for many years (its the only one i havent kept, passed that type) yet everything i have read, never keep them on sand.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

guys.... shhhh. you're all getting a bit tooo wound up about this... it WAS a helpful thread... and now it's gonna get closed.

(and yes i did contribute to the getting it closedness... damn)


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

cooljules said:


> learn to type for a start, might be able to understand it then...


this is your first post on this thread so where does it say re-type for people to understand?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> this is your first post on this thread so where does it say re-type for people to understand?


it got to the point...


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

and what was the point? as i cant see it


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> and what was the point? as i cant see it


that it wasnt writting in english and to at least make a effort.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok, he did apologise for it so like elsa said lets just leave it so that is what i am going to do.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> ite ite im gonna talk properly because lil stuart boi cant understand and just a quick thing stu if you dont wana help then dont post up simple as mate k. but thank you to everyone else that has posted for me will be doing alot more research before i make a decission. An again cheerz guyz.
> 
> 
> 'NEVA JUDGE A BOOK BY ITZ COVER' (STUART)


This is a mature forum, not a childrens one. If you want to participate then make an effort. Your immature attidue will not last long here, and nobody will bother their ass to help you, after all, that is what you seek, so treat them with respect.

You say, never judge a book by its cover, bt if i typ lk dis do i nt swnd lk a chav? All I see is text, not a picture, not a biography or anything about you, so I can only gather from your half assed attempt at typing that you are lazy and dont really care.

Either way, your attitude will get you no where fast, you say you are 20? act it.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok like elsa said lets just leave this theard as this will just be a huge arguement between people and will result in people being banned.

so please mods can you delete/close this thread


----------

